# comment récupérer des mails "indésirables"



## brunnno (4 Novembre 2013)

bonjour,

Dans *"mail"*, comment faire pour que certains mails qui ne sont pas du SPAM n'arrivent pas systématiquement dans la boîte "indésirables" ???

_A chaque fois je suis obligé de fouiller dans les dizaines de mails de ce répertoire "indésirables" (que je n'ai pas crée) pour chercher ceux qui ne devraient pas y être
_
merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2013)

plusieurs voies
(déjà traitées)

A la main
fouiner le dossier et cliquer " désirables" sur selection  pour rétablir le statut standard
ou
dans preferences Mail cliquer le RESET des reglages " indesirables' pour le faire repartir à zero

En mode "geek"
virer les fichiers chargés de gerer le filtrage

et c'est dans l''aide mac ou en ligne

Mail (Mountain Lion): Si les filtres de courrier indésirable ne fonctionnent pas correctement


edit
je pense à un detail
(évident mais rappelé dans l'aide ou page site)
vaut mieux mettre les correspondants désirables dans le carnet (contacts)
car avec un filtre propre (  fichier non corrompu) les adresses dans le carnet ne sont pas indesirables
le contraire est signe de filtrage à la ramasse
(à réparer reset ou virer les fichiers)


----------



## brunnno (4 Novembre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse, mais :

Ta première solution *"à la main"*, c'est celle que je décris dans ma question, et le résultat ne me convient pas car :


on a beau cliquer sur désirable, ce n'est pas pour autant que le mail en question retourne dans la boîte où il aurait dû arriver.


 De plus, l'expéditeur n'est pas pour autant considéré comme "désirable" pour ses autres messages
Ta deuxième solution ne me rassure guère :
le fait de réinitialiser les réglages de mails (je n'y ai jamais touché), va sûrement conduire à considérer tous les mails entrants comme "désirables", ce que je ne souhaite pas vraiment...

et le mode "geek" je ne connais pas...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> on a beau cliquer sur désirable, ce n'est pas pour autant que le mail en question retourne dans la boîte où il aurait dû arriver.
> 
> 
> De plus, l'expéditeur n'est pas pour autant considéré comme "désirable" pour ses autres messages


Pour le 1er point, c'est normal que le msg ne retourne pas automatiquement dans le dossier dans lequel il devrait aller. Soit tu relances tes filtres, soit tu le déplaces à la main.

Pour le 2e point, je dirais "ça dépend". Chez moi, pour quelques newletters considérées comme _Indésirables_, le fait de les rendre une fois désirable a permis à Mail d'apprendre et maintenant elles sont devenues désirables (et donc filtrées correctement).


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> De plus, l'expéditeur n'est pas pour autant considéré comme "désirable" pour ses autres messages
> .


sauf si déjà dans le carnet ( et ou liste destinataires precedents)
ET
en présumant que le fichier filtre ne soit pas naze


or fichier de filtrage naze  ca arrive 
c'est même très très banal


> le fait de réinitialiser les réglages de mails (je n'y ai jamais touché), va sûrement conduire à considérer tous les mails entrants comme "désirables", ce que je ne souhaite pas vraiment...


quand une piece detachée est naze on la change
et  y a  parfois des reglages à refaire 
c'est pareil avec des fichiers

vaut mieux ca qu'un truc qui ne fait pas son boulot

par ailleurs
et ca a ussi ca a été indiqué souvent

une astuce de bon sens
Filtrer AVANT Mail
( via antispam du compte en ligne)
ainsi ca n'arrive même pas dans Mail
(ou  à larigueur si imap ,dans le dossier spam imap si reglé pour etre vu)

bien evidemment pour ca faut avoir une adresse dans un service email qui a un BON filtre antispam
( beaucoup en ont des nullisimes , je donne pas de noms)
parmi les bons
gmail

et comme je dis souvent (dans les sujets déjà  là dessus)
carnet bien geré +bons services email et bons réglages antispam   en  ligne écrement bien,voire très bien
=>je n'ai AUCUN spam à nettoyer dans Mail indesirables
zero , nada
et ceci depuis des années


----------



## brunnno (4 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf si déjà dans le carnet ( et ou liste destinataires precedents)



ok, sauf si il s'agit d'un mail automatique_ (pour signaler une réponse sur un forum par exemple)._
Car dans ce cas, l'adresse mail en question n'est pas dans tes contacts et ne peut pas figurer dans les destinataires précédents...


Mais je vais jeter un oeil dans les réglages des filtres. je ne savais même pas que c'était lié, car bien que la boîte "indésirables" se remplisse, je n'y ai jamais touché !

Il y a moyen de paramétrer cette boîte "indésirables" pour qu'elle se vide toute seule au bout d'un certain temps ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> ok, sauf si il s'agit d'un mail automatique_ (pour signaler une réponse sur un forum par exemple)._
> Car dans ce cas, l'adresse mail en question n'est pas dans tes contacts


 Absolument rien ,mais alors rien ne t'empêche de mettre ce genre d'adresse dans tes contacts
c'est même vivement conseillé
(expediteurs du genre newsletters, developpeur pour info d'update ou autre,forums etcetc) 
comme ca sauf anomalie (du filtre voir plus haut) ,ils ne sont pas vus comme indesirables
puisque correspondants" accrédités " par mise dans le carnet


> Il y a moyen de paramétrer cette boîte "indésirables" pour qu'elle se vide toute seule au bout d'un certain temps ?


inconvénient de ce choix
temps limité pour corriger une bourde de classement
(par opposition à examen visuel rapide puis poubelle)


----------



## brunnno (4 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Absolument rien ,mais alors rien ne t'empêche de mettre ce genre d'adresse dans tes contacts
> c'est même vivement conseillé



merci du conseil 
mais je tenais à garder un carnet de contacts "propre" sans l'encombrer avec ce genre de "faux" contacts. _(mon côté maniac sans doute...)_


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2013)

aaah le carnet
il a DEUX fonctions légèrement differentes

* carnet classique
comme ton répertoire papier ,tu sais avec  un coté découpé par lettre
les lecteurs de 20ans n 'en ont probablement  pas, mais ont peut etre vu celui de mamie
avec infos divers,adresses, code d'entree , infos divers en note etc

*base de donnes pour le mac ( surtout Mail pour correspondants " accrédités")
---------------------------
et concretement on a que rarement besoin d'ouvrir le carnet et scruter la liste entiere d'entrées

 il y a mille et une facons de trouver une entrée sans avoir  à lire la liste ni même ouvrir le carnet
(y compris une rapide  recherche mac spotlight ou autre outil de recherche)
si on est " vieille école", celle d'avant google et ou puissantes  recherches internes  intégrées à un ordi ou appli
 construire des groupes et sous groupes de contacts famille , proches, autre groupe  famille ET proches ( pour pas y voir  listé cousin Gerard qui ne fait qu'envoyer des voeux annuels et est d'un rasoir....),  ou pro ou  newsletters etcetc,
pas de limite
(mais faut avoir envie de perdre du temps ,ah ah)

*la *grande utilité d'un groupe de carnet: les adressages ultrarapides d'emals groupés 
(suffit de taper les premieres lettres dans A , et il est proposé)

bien entendu dans ce cadre là on peut créer un groupe "raseurs " ' famille rasoire"( y a  certainement pas que Gerard)" relations utiles mais top rasoires "etc
utile au moment du rite " voeux" aux raseurs ,ah ah


----------

